# NTFS drive files disappeared



## Whodog94 (Apr 20, 2010)

All of the files on my NTFS partion disappeared when I installed KDE4.I'm new to Freebsd so any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks in advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like it's no longer mounted and you're browsing the empty mountpoint ... can you check [cmd=]mount[/cmd]?


----------



## Whodog94 (Apr 20, 2010)

```
/dev/ad0s1a on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/ad0s1e on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad0s1f on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad0s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
```
I don't see it.


----------



## Whodog94 (Apr 20, 2010)

You was right dutchdaemon, I'm sorry for such a beginners mistake.Thanks again


----------

